# Help support Pro Gun Senators in IL



## EATIII (Sep 8, 2007)

Help Support Pro Gun Senators In Illinois 

The Illinois Republican State Senate Campaign Committee is holding its 10th Annual Fall Classic at the Rend Lake Resort in Whittington, Illinois, on September 19 and 20. There will be several items on the agenda that may be of interest to NRA members who wish to attend. On September 19, from 1:00 PM - 5:00 PM, attendees will be able to take part in a 100-target Sporting Clays round, and two 25-target rounds of either Trap or Skeet. There will also be opportunities during the day to play golf and go fishing, for those interested. 

On the evening of September 19, there will be an Awards Dinner, as well as a Silent Auction and Raffle. There will be numerous firearms offered for both the Auction and Raffle, with at least eight firearms currently confirmed, but perhaps as many as a dozen or more will be available for bidding or to win. You will also have an opportunity to meet several pro-gun Republican State Senators at the Awards Dinner. This is a fund-raising event, so for information about what it will cost to attend (packages start at $100), or more details about the event
call for info (217) 787-7550


----------



## JBS (Sep 8, 2007)

Amen, brother!  Thanks for this info!


----------



## EATIII (Sep 8, 2007)

Illinois needs all the help it can on this!


----------

